# Is this True?



## johnnybuds (Jan 27, 2008)

If you sow your seeds directly into the soil and put them under lights the germanation will be slower then if it was dark.

Anybody hear of this?

johnnybuds


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 27, 2008)

My straight forward skinny on this,

   A seed falls from it's mother there in the great outdoors, Some how this seed without benifit of soil covering it, and being exposed to daylight as well as the harsher temps and conditions at night still manages to sprout, and grow.
  We alter the process, and change the conditions of the growing environment, but the germination process is still pretty basic, If there is adequate moisture, temps are favorable, then the bean is going to sprout regardless if there is light or not. At a certain point in it's brand new life it will require energy from photosynthisis, so light then becomes necessary. I don't believe for a moment that light can alter the germination while all the beginning moments are happening under ground, unless the light is helping with the ambient temps. IMHO
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## umbra (Jan 27, 2008)

i'm not so sure that it is or dark per se, but warmth. light equal heat. a dark warm place works good too


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 27, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> My straight forward skinny on this,
> 
> A seed falls from it's mother there in the great outdoors, Some how this seed without benifit of soil covering it, and being exposed to daylight as well as the harsher temps and conditions at night still manages to sprout, and grow.
> We alter the process, and change the conditions of the growing environment, but the germination process is still pretty basic, If there is adequate moisture, temps are favorable, then the bean is going to sprout regardless if there is light or not. At a certain point in it's brand new life it will require energy from photosynthisis, so light then becomes necessary. I don't believe for a moment that light can alter the germination while all the beginning moments are happening under ground, unless the light is helping with the ambient temps. IMHO
> ...




King

I thought it would help the Seed find the top and sprout up to the light? How does the seed know what end is up


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey there johnnybuds,

   Unless there is some next level stuff going on here that I am unaware of the beans have no eyes, no sensory hairs, no nothing but a shell. I have never worried about the beans being placed this way or that in the soil, even the tap root deal throws me a little. The tap root will find it's way upwards period.  I guess there are things that have just been worked out.
 There are examples of this interesting stuff all throughout our world. For instance how does a baby chick still in the shell get the idea of pecking it's way out ? why doesn't it just wait around and see what happens ?
  What promps a female rabbit, that is ready to give birth,  to pull it's own hair out of it's belly particularly around the nipples, and to line a nest with this same hair so the babies will stay warm, and then when hungry be able to get easy access to a teet.  This is an example of intentionally hurting itself. How did it learn this behavior ?
  Life is full of these examples, I like to just take it all at face value, and be happy that it works.
especially the MJ seed popping part, that makes me real happy Ha-Ha

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 27, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Hey there johnnybuds,
> 
> Unless there is some next level stuff going on here that I am unaware of the beans have no eyes, no sensory hairs, no nothing but a shell. I have never worried about the beans being placed this way or that in the soil, even the tap root deal throws me a little. The tap root will find it's way upwards period. I guess there are things that have just been worked out.
> There are examples of this interesting stuff all throughout our world. For instance how does a baby chick still in the shell get the idea of pecking it's way out ? why doesn't it just wait around and see what happens ?
> ...




Thanks King:hubba:  I always thought that the sun warmed up the top surface so the seed knew to go that way. I put the seeds in the soil the other day  we will see soon what happens. I do belive you are correct. I hope i have good news soon.

Johnnybuds:48:


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 27, 2008)

Yo Ho johnnybuds,

   Yeppers, you gotta feel like all soon to be parents feel, LOL . Annascrib just got two delivered to him, he's all stoked about it. Yours will happen,  and then the fun part, watching daddies lil girls LOL.   I'm still in the mother hen mode, cause mine are still only about 4 inches. All these babies are growing so close together, I wonder which ones are born with the silver spoon, LMAO

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 27, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho johnnybuds,
> 
> Yeppers, you gotta feel like all soon to be parents feel, LOL . Annascrib just got two delivered to him, he's all stoked about it. Yours will happen, and then the fun part, watching daddies lil girls LOL. I'm still in the mother hen mode, cause mine are still only about 4 inches. All these babies are growing so close together, I wonder which ones are born with the silver spoon, LMAO
> 
> ...




third time dad here:hubba:  i love doing this


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Jan 28, 2008)

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> I thought it would help the Seed find the top and sprout up to the light? How does the seed know what end is up


 
Plants can sense gravity.  Ever see a potato sprout in complete darkness?  These creepy white shoots still go up even though there is no light to follow, they are growing in the opposite direction of the pull of gravity.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 28, 2008)

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> Plants can sense gravity. Ever see a potato sprout in complete darkness? These creepy white shoots still go up even though there is no light to follow, they are growing in the opposite direction of the pull of gravity.




:holysheep: This is true. I totally forgot about that  Thanks Bud.


----------

